# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  توقعات الابراج لعام 2009 شامل كل الابراج

## *زهرة البنفسج*

*.... كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا .....*
*
توقعات الابراج لعام 2009 شامل كل الابراج


**
**10 تشرينالثاني, 2008
|* *

توقعات سنة 2009 كاملة برج الدلو المحظوظ الاكبر لسنة 2009 هذه السنة سيقوم كوكب جوبيتر بحمايته على مدار الشهور مما سيفتح لاصحاب هذا البرج ابواب النجاح في كل مجالات الحياة و خصوصا العمل و الارتباط و العاطفة

الابراج التي تلي برج الدلو في الحظ سنة 2009 هي : الجوزاء و الميزان الذين سيتمتعون بحماية جوبتر طوال السنة
على عكسهم العذراء و الحوت سيكونون تحت تأثير كوكب ساتورن الذين سيعيقهم بشكل او بآخر بمجالات كثيرة و سيحسون ببعض الاختناق بفترات متقاربة و نصيحة الفلك لهم : فكروا كثيرا و تحلوا بحكمة الفلاسفة و بصبر الكبار
سيتأثر كل من الجدي و الجوزاء بفعالية كوكب ساتورن في تأخير بعض الامور و عرقلتها كذلك لذا يتوجب عليهم في فترات كثيرة التعمق بالتفكير و عدم التسرع.
 بالنسبة لباقي الابراج فسنة 2009 ستكون محايدة و لن يسجل تاثير كبير للكواكب على الابراج بصفة عامة و هنا تأتي فرصة الجميع لاتمام المشاريع المعلقة و استغلال هدوء هذه السنة لانهاء كل الالتزامات المتأخرة.

الحمل:
اجمالا سنة جميلة للحمل سيتواصل فيها تقدم كل من ينتمي لبرج الحمل و سيكون التقدم رائع سيسجل بحظك هذه السنة دخول كوكب بلوتون في برج العقرب عمليا لن يأثر هذا على برج الحمل سلبيا لكن سيتسبب في بعض الهواجس و التخوفات في شهر يناير تحديد و سيكون هذا مرافق لبعض التغييرات الجذرية في اوضاعكم او في شخصيتكم و تفكيركملا تحاول عزيزي الحمل السباحة عكس الثيار ، تقبل الأمور كما تأتيك و دع التغيير يسحبك للاحسن فالحياة هكذا 
 الشهور التي يسعدك الحظ فيها بمجال العاطفة هي : فبراير ـ ابريل ـ ماي ـ نوفمبر


الثور:
بالنسبة لك عزيزي الثور سنة 2009 هي سنة ايجابية جدا في الاجمال فيما عدا رغبة ستلازمك في تضخيم الامور و يجب عليك التحكم فيها اذا اردت الاحتفاظ بسعادتك وصفاء الجو حولك. سيكون كوكب جوبتر هو المؤثر عليك في تضخيم الامور و تكبير ردود فعلك و هنا يجب عليك التريث و الهدوء خصوصا في شهر فبراير و مارس و يونيو 2009 و كن حذرا في عدم خرق القوانين باي وجه لتفادي مشاكل مع الجهات الرسمية و القضائية...كن حذرا كذلك خلال هذه الشهور حتى لا تدخل في نزاعات مع احد المقربين منك و عندما تحس بعصبيتك تزداد سارع بالانسحاب و تغيير الجو لتفادي الجدالات.تمتع بشهري يناير و سبتمبر 9200 لان حظك سيكون رائع بالحب و بالمشاريع الشخصية و المهنية فلا تضيع فرصك فيها. افضل الشهور للعاطفة : يوليو و اغسطس و سبتمبر 2009 


الجوزاء: 
هذه السنة يا صديقي الجوزاء هي سنة التناقضات بالنسبة لك فستكون فترات التقدم متبوعة بفترات تراجع مباشرة و ستحس ببعض الاشياء تعيق طريقك في التقدم خصوصا في شهر ماي 2009 يجب عليك عزيزي الجوزاء استغلال فترات التقدم لتمضي في تصفية مشاكلك و عمل مشاريعك و استغل النصف الاول من السنة خصوصا شهري فبراير و مارس لان حظك فيهما كبير جدا و استغل السنة بشكل عام في التفكير في احلامك المستقبلية لان الفلك يبشرك بنهاية سنة رائعة و بالتالي امكانية تحقيق جزء كبير من احلامك بغضون ال 2010 افضل الشهور للعاطفة : ماي يونيو يوليو و سبتمبر


السرطان:
سنة مستقرة و جميلة لمواليد السرطان . كما في سنة 2008 سيؤثر عليك ايجابيا كوكب اورانوس طوال سنة 2009 مما سيعطيك حرية اكبر في اختياراتك خصوصا بمجالات التعليم و السفر و التعاقدات و التعاملات مع الخارج ... كوكب ساتورن في برج العذراء سيساعدك كذلك في اتخاد قراراتك الصائبة في الاختيارات و في تحسين علاقاتك في محيطك الاجتماعي , سيسود بعض الضغط في شهري ماي و سبتمبر 2009 فقط مما سيؤثر على اعصابك قليلا فحاول عزيزي السرطان استغلالهما في الترفيه و الرياضة و تأكد ان باقي الشهور ستكون خفيفة و لن تشعر بشيء يضغط على اعصابك خلالها. افضل الشهور للعاطفة : ابريل و يونيو 2009 


الأسد:
سنة 2009 لديك ايها الاسد تنطبع بدخول جوبتر ببرج الدلو و هو البرج المعاكس لبرجك جوبتر كوكب جالب للحظ و قد يجلب لك بعض المفاجئات السارة جدا هذه السنة لكن احذر من المبالغة ببعض الاشياء خصوصا ببداية فبراير و منتصف مارس 2009 حاول عزيزي الاسد ان تكون عقلانيا و متوازنا في تصرفاتك سيكون هذا التحول في منزلك الشمسي السابع مما قد يؤدي الى ارتباط شرعي او زواج لغير المتزوجين و قد تكتفي عزيز الاسد بايجاد شريك حياتك و التخطيط لحياة مستقبلية و زواج السنة المقبلة فتأكد ان الحب قريب منك جدا في سنة 2009 و قد يكون دخل حياتك بنهاية 2008 فابحث جيدا ..افضل الشهور للعاطفة : ابريل اغسطس و ...



العذراء:
هذه السنة يا عزيزي العذراء يجب عليك التحلي بالصبر لوجود كوكب ساتورن الذي يعاكسك في فترات كثيرة خصوصا في النصف الثاني و في شهر مارس 2009 لكن تأكد ان سنة 2010 ستكون رائعة لديك و ستحل فيها كل مشاكلك لان كوكب ساتورن سيرحل عنك فيها ليستقر بجارك الميزان في سنة 2009 ينصحك الفلك بان تكون حذرا و الا تخالف القوانين و بالنسبة للحب و العاطفة قد يتأخر امر الارتباط الجدي للراغبين فيه لكن ستكون امورالحب جيدة و قد تتلقى مفاجئات رائعة طوال السنة و خصوصا ببدايتها فلا تتشائم كثيرا افضل الشهور للعاطفة : يناير يونيو و يوليو 2009


الميزان:
سنة رائعة لك عزيزي الميزان لانك تحظى بحماية جوبيتر و تاثيره الايجابي جدا في مجال الحظ و التطور. استغل حظك هذه السنة للتقدم في كل مشاريعك فهذه السنة رائعة بالنسبة لامور العمل شهري مارس و ابريل سيكونان مناسبان للبدء بعمل جديد او مشروع جديد او حتى استثمارات كبيرة . احذر فقط عزيزي الميزان شهر ماي 2009 لانه قد يكون شهر المعاكسات الفلكية. بالنسبة للحب و العائلة و الاطفال فهذه السنة مستقرة و جميلة جدا لديك و خصوصا لمن يعملون بمجالات الابتكار و الفن فلا تتردد عزيزي الميزان و استغل سنة 2009 في كل ما هو جميل افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس يوليو اكتوبر و نوفمبر 2009

العقرب: 
سنة جميلة يا عزيزي العقرب رغم تاثيرات نبتون التي قد تواصل معاكستك قليلا في بعض المجالات برجك سيتأثر باغلب الكواكب هذه السنة لكن مجال الاسرة و العائلة سيكون الافضل بين جميع المجالات خصوصا بمرور جوبتر لكن كن واثقا في خطواتك و متزنا في كلامك حتى لا تخدعك ثقتك في نفسك فترتكب هفوات انت في غنى عنها. في مجال العاطفة شهر ابريل هو الاحسن على الاطلاق اذا كنت مرتبط بعلاقة جادة و هو شهر اللقائات الشيقة ان كنت خاليا و احذر من شهر يونيو الذي قد يورطك بمشاكل مع الحبيب بسبب غيرة او بسبب شك من ناحيته ناتج عن تصرف غير لائق منك فلا تحاول الخيانة حتى لا تندم ....افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس ابريل مايو و نوفمبر 2009 

القوس:
سنة مشابهة تقريبا لسنة 2008 بالنسبة لمواليد برج القوس و ذلك لاستمرار تواج


د ساتورن و اورانوس بعض المشاكل بالعائلة و العمل بمنتصف شهري غشت و سبتمبر 2009 فكن حذرا عزيزي القوسالجميل في سنة 2009 لديك هو مجال العاطفة و الحب حيث تساعدك الظروف بشكل كبير في اول شهور السنة لتعيش لحظات رائعة مع الحبيب و للعزاب لقائات رائعة جدا قد يجد العزاب شريك حياتهم هذه السنة فلا تقفلوا ابوابكم فهذه السنة تبشر بارتباطات جدية و مناسبة جداافضل الشهور للعاطفة : يناير فبراير ابريل و مايو 2009

الدلو:سنة مستقرة و جميلة بشكل عام فيما عدا تواجد نبتون الذي قد يعاكس مواليد الدلو المولودون بعد 2 فبراير جوبتر سيساعد الدلو في ابقاء الحظ معه طوال السنة و ستكون سنة جميلة في مجالات الصحة و يجب استغلالها في علاجكل ما كان يتعبك عزيزي الدلو. شهري فبراير و مارس 2009 شهران للمفاجئات و المواعيد الكثيرة ستشعر خلالها بضغط كبير و هما مناسبان للمشاريع الجديدة ..خد يا عزيزي الدلو اقساطا من الراحة و الاستجمام و لا تنسى الحبيب افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس يوليو واغسطس 2009

الجدي:
يتابع الحظ محالفته لك عزيزي الجدي هذه السنة و لن يعاكسك اي كوكب / النتيجة : سنة رائعة بكل المقاييس تفتح خلالها ابواب الحظ و يكون كل شيء متاح حصتك الاكبر من الحظ هذه السنة هي في الحب و العاطفة حيث تتكاثر فرص اللقاء للعزاب و تكون قمتها في فبراير 2009 مجال العمل يزدهر و تقوى فيه العلاقات المفيدة و النافعة لك و قد يكون لبعض مواليد الجدي حظوظا باعمال مرتبطة بخارج بلدانهم و تكون الفرص مغرية جدا فلا يجب تضييعها افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير و يونيو 2009 


الحوت:
اخيرا يتخلص مواليد برج الحوت من تواجد اورانوس و ساتورن بابراجهم و قد تابعتهم تأثيراتهما كثيرا و عاكست العديد من المواضيع سابقا خلال 2008. مواليد الحوت المولودين بشهر فبراير سيتنفسون الصعداء ببداية 2009 و تنتهي الفترات العصيبة و معاكسات الحظ و يستطيع كل مواليد الحوت استغلال السنة الجديدة في بداية صفحة ....
 الحوت استغلال السنة الجديدة في بداية صفحة بيضاء جميلة جدا يسود فيها الاستقرار طوال السنة و قد يليها استقرار بعد 2009 كذلك.مجالات العاطفة تزدهر و تعيش عزيزي الحوت اوقاتا رائعة مع الحبيب افضل الشهور للعاطفة : ابريل مايو سبتمبر و اكتوبر 2009*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شكرا عزيزتي عالموضووووووع
لكنني ما اعترف بكلامهم
موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههه تفائلت اني دلو
(( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقو))
يسلمو عالطرح
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يسلمــووو عالطرح ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية ..

لكن الآلاف يحملون ذات البرج .. فما أصدق 

تقبلي مروري

تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو خيتووو لطرحك
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تشكرا عزيزتي 



تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتاتي

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو على الطرح الكول

----------


## MOONY

*الحمل:
اجمالا سنة جميلة للحمل سيتواصل فيها تقدم كل من ينتمي لبرج الحمل و سيكون التقدم رائع سيسجل بحظك هذه السنة دخول كوكب بلوتون في برج العقرب عمليا لن يأثر هذا على برج الحمل سلبيا لكن سيتسبب في بعض الهواجس و التخوفات في شهر يناير تحديد و سيكون هذا مرافق لبعض التغييرات الجذرية في اوضاعكم او في شخصيتكم و تفكيركملا تحاول عزيزي الحمل السباحة عكس الثيار ، تقبل الأمور كما تأتيك و دع التغيير يسحبك للاحسن فالحياة هكذا 
 الشهور التي يسعدك الحظ فيها بمجال العاطفة هي : فبراير ـ ابريل ـ ماي ـ نوفمبر

*يسلمووزهوره على الطرح
موفقه غلاتي
تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_العقرب:_ 
_سنة جميلة يا عزيزي العقرب رغم تاثيرات نبتون التي قد تواصل معاكستك قليلا في بعض المجالات برجك سيتأثر باغلب الكواكب هذه السنة لكن مجال الاسرة و العائلة سيكون الافضل بين جميع المجالات خصوصا بمرور جوبتر لكن كن واثقا في خطواتك و متزنا في كلامك حتى لا تخدعك ثقتك في نفسك فترتكب هفوات انت في غنى عنها. في مجال العاطفة شهر ابريل هو الاحسن على الاطلاق اذا كنت مرتبط بعلاقة جادة و هو شهر اللقائات الشيقة ان كنت خاليا و احذر من شهر يونيو الذي قد يورطك بمشاكل مع الحبيب بسبب غيرة او بسبب شك من ناحيته ناتج عن تصرف غير لائق منك فلا تحاول الخيانة حتى لا تندم ....افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس ابريل مايو و نوفمبر 2009_


__

----------


## طفلة

شكرا لك على موضوعك الجميل.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يايمه قرصتني عقربه 

عقربه :wink:  انا يازهور

بس الكلام شوي حلو

بس كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا


يسلموا زهرهر <<من وين جايه هالدلع

موفقه

----------


## نسمة ليل

تسلمي ان شاء الله تكون سنة سعيدة بالنسبة الى برج الثور

----------


## $ العازفة $

*الدلو:سنة مستقرة و جميلة بشكل عام فيما عدا تواجد نبتون الذي قد يعاكس مواليد الدلو المولودون بعد 2 فبراير جوبتر سيساعد الدلو في ابقاء الحظ معه طوال السنة و ستكون سنة جميلة في مجالات الصحة و يجب استغلالها في علاجكل ما كان يتعبك عزيزي الدلو. شهري فبراير و مارس 2009 شهران للمفاجئات و المواعيد الكثيرة ستشعر خلالها بضغط كبير و هما مناسبان للمشاريع الجديدة ..خد يا عزيزي الدلو اقساطا من الراحة و الاستجمام و لا تنسى الحبيب افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس يوليو واغسطس 2009*

ومكتوب باللون المفضل عندي

_مشكورة يابعد قلبي_ 
_تسلمين_ 

_$العزفة $_
_كانت هنا........._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يعطيك العافية خيتي...
طرح مميز....
اممممم بس اقرأ من جهة واطلعه من جهة ثانية هههه

تسلم الأيادي يارب... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى... 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمو على الطرح الرووعهـ ...~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...}* 
*لآعدمـ ..*
*تحيــآآـتوو ..~*
*كبريـآآء ...}*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

مشكورة على الطرح
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## احلى توته

يسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمو،،،،،،،،،



تحيآآآآآتوووووو

----------


## القمر الجميل

مشكووووووووره كثير ويعطيك الله الف عافيه 
تحياااتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*

يسلمو عللتواجد الرائع منكم

الف شكر لكم جميعا عللتنوير هنا

موفقين

,,,

***

----------


## ياجرح

ان شاء الله تكون سنة خير على الجميع 
استمتعت في قراءة الأبراج مع اني لا أؤمن بها

----------


## SeWeam

انا برجي الأسد وإن شاء الله يكون صحيح خصوصآ الأرتباط العاطفي ياااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتي ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه ..~*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ*

*كروزهـ ..}*

----------


## صمت الجروح

حبيبتي بنفسج

تسلمي عالموضوع الروعه مرة 


ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه


تقبلي مروري عزيزتي


صمت ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلمو عللتواجد

الذي انير الموضوع بطلتكم

موفقين

,,,

----------


## hope

*العقرب:* 

*سنة جميلة يا عزيزي العقرب رغم تاثيرات نبتون التي قد تواصل معاكستك قليلا في بعض المجالات برجك سيتأثر باغلب الكواكب هذه السنة لكن مجال الاسرة و العائلة سيكون الافضل بين جميع المجالات خصوصا بمرور جوبتر لكن كن واثقا في خطواتك و متزنا في كلامك حتى لا تخدعك ثقتك في نفسك فترتكب هفوات انت في غنى عنها. في مجال العاطفة شهر ابريل هو الاحسن على الاطلاق اذا كنت مرتبط بعلاقة جادة و هو شهر اللقائات الشيقة ان كنت خاليا و احذر من شهر يونيو الذي قد يورطك بمشاكل مع الحبيب بسبب غيرة او بسبب شك من ناحيته ناتج عن تصرف غير لائق منك فلا تحاول الخيانة حتى لا تندم ....افضل الشهور للعاطفة : فبراير مارس ابريل مايو و نوفمبر 2009*



*تسلميييين زهــووره ع*
*الطرح* 
*يعطيك العآفييه* 
*موفقه ..*

*محبتي*

----------


## قمر القطيف

يسلمووووووووووو
ويعطيك الف عاافية
تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يسلمكم نورتو الموضوع*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------

